# Kratzer in der Rute



## raabj (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man kleine Kratzer aus der rute bekommt?

mfg


----------



## Magnumwerfer (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Schleifen  lacken polieren


----------



## ankaro (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Wie tief sind die Krazer denn???
Und an welcher Stelle der Rute sind sie=??
Und wie viele sind es???


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Frage:
Warum stören die Kratzer? #c


----------



## dirk-mann (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

moin

lohnt sich das habe, auch an mehreren ruten stört mich aber nicht denke wenns ne teure rute wäre wohl eher

gruß dirk


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Hallo

hmm stören tut es mich schon ein bisschen, da ich extrem auf meine Ruten aufpasse und alles versuch das sie nicht verkratzt werden. Achso es sind Sportex Carp Ruten. Sie haben an sich keine Kratzer außer. Zwischen dem 3 und 4 ring da gibt’s ne stelle da hat der blank am Rollenhalter (die Mutter die, die rolle spannt) gerieben beim Transport so über 1,5cm oberflächenkratzer. Bis ich rausgefundenhab an was es liegt sind es immer mehr geworden.

mfg


----------



## Berti86 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

autopolitur soll wohl das zaubermittel sein,sollte die rute wieder auf hochglanz bringen (funzt sicherlich nur bei klarlack und nicht bei den mattlackierungen)...hab ich aber noch nicht probiert!!


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

schadet das nicht der rute ????


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Du könntest des Kratzer mit Epoxid vollstreichen. Wenn der Kratzer zum Beispiel komplett auf einem schwarzen Teil sein sollte, dann kannst du das Epoxid schwarz einfärben. Ansonsten das ungefärbte Epoxid einfüllen und nachher nach dem austrocknen enstprechend übermalen. Wenn es ausgehärtet ist, glattschleifen un evtl. mit einem Klarlack drüber - fertig.


----------



## Berti86 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

dürfte nicht schaden..beim auto hilfts ja auch um kleinste kratzer rauszupolieren..so ähnlich wie ganz feines nassschleifen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Du könntest des Kratzer mit Epoxid vollstreichen. Wenn der Kratzer zum Beispiel komplett auf einem schwarzen Teil sein sollte, dann kannst du das Epoxid schwarz einfärben. Ansonsten das ungefärbte Epoxid einfüllen und nachher nach dem austrocknen enstprechend übermalen. Wenn es ausgehärtet ist, glattschleifen un evtl. mit einem Klarlack drüber - fertig.


 
selber schon gemacht?


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

ich denke wenn ich mit nem klarlack drüber gehe müsste doch reichen. da nur der lack betroffen ist. Hat das schon mal jemand mit autopolitur versucht.Epoxid hört sich nach einer sauerei an ?


----------



## Berti86 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

wenn es dir wirklich wichtig ist dann stell doch mal ein bildchen vom kratzer ein..dann könnte man vielleicht schonmal gezielter sagen was zu aufwändig wäre bzw. wie tief der kratzer ist..


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*



raabj schrieb:


> ich denke wenn ich mit nem klarlack drüber gehe müsste doch reichen. da nur der lack betroffen ist. Hat das schon mal jemand mit autopolitur versucht.Epoxid hört sich nach einer sauerei an ?


 
Wenn Du die Stelle neu lacken willst, dann unbedingt die Kratzer schleifen, wie beim Auto!


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Jup hät ich auch selber drauf kommen können in 5 min ist eins da #q


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

ein was?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> ein was?


 
das, was sich aus dem Kontext der Postings heraus, die man eben der Reihe nach liest, ergibt


----------



## Hecht - Spezi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

ich bin führer eines angel ladens:vik:
ich kann euch lacke anbieten , mit denen ich selbst meine angln ,,entkratze"#6
das is kein fake
0.5 liter 2€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ( kann es aber auch bei handel für 1.50€ verkaufen ) 
das zeug is super!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



liebe grüße 
Hecht - Spezi


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

ich hoffe ihr seht was

@hecht - Spezi

was ist das für ein Lack


----------



## Hecht - Spezi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

das kann man zwa nurschlecht erkennen aba das sind sehr masive kratzer

ich bin führer eines angel ladens:vik:
ich kann euch lacke anbieten , mit denen ich selbst meine angln ,,entkratze"#6
das is kein fake
0.5 liter 2€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( kann es aber auch bei handel für 1.50€ verkaufen ) 
das zeug is super!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



liebe grüße 
Hecht - Spezi


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

ja an manchen stell ist es schon rau aber man spürt mit dem fingernagel keine kratzer


----------



## Hecht - Spezi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

dieser lach is ne art auto politur 
aber! : dieser lack wurde speziel für ruten - blanks konzipiert !
dieser lack haftet genau an den stellen wo die kratzer sind , dann lästman in trocknen und poliert ihn mit nem normalen tuch


----------



## Hecht - Spezi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

das besondere ist , dass : er nur an den stellen die rau bzw. an den stellen wo die kratzer sind haftet 
das ist der grund , dass man nach dem polieren denkt , es were nichts gewesen


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

und du  meinst danach sieht man nix mehr


----------



## Berti86 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

ich will ja nicht meckern aber könntest du versuchen noch ein schärferes Bild einzustellen?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Deine Bilder sind dermaßen miserabel, darauf erkennt man nur die Lichspiegelungen, das sie verwackelt und unscharf sind.


----------



## Hecht - Spezi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

ey raabj 

mit politur hab ichs damals auch versucht aba das mact den ruten blank noch mehr kaputt 
also - ic will jetzt niemanden bloßtellen , aba - finger weg vom normalen politur lack


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

okay jetzt will ich aber kein gemäcker mehr hören :g


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Der Lack ist noch besser als ein Wunder, der beseitigt auch Falten.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*



raabj schrieb:


> okay jetzt will ich aber kein gemäcker mehr hören :g


 

...siehst du nicht sebst, das die bilder total unscharf sind?


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

doch seh ich schon.
aber das jetzige geht oder?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

ist doch unscharf


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

nein es geht nicht
wie gesagt etwas anschleifen wie beim Auto und Klarlack 2 mal drüber


----------



## alligator (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Wie kann denn Lack erkennen wo er haften soll und wo nicht?|kopfkrat

Ich bin Maler und will natürlich den "selbstdenkenden" Lack mal testen. Bitte um Hersteller und Bezeichnung.

So, Spass beiseite: wenn keine Kratzer zu spüren sind ist eine Politur immer das richtige.
Sicher kann eine Politur nichts beschädigen und somit ist es egal ob diese speziell für irgendwas Hergestellt wird.

Gruß Alligator


----------



## Berti86 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

lag ich doch richtig mit autopolitur


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Versuchs mal mit Kunstharz Polierpaste von Rot-Weiss.

Ohne Druck mit Watte einmassieren, ´ne Minute ablüften lassen und dann mit ´nem weichen Baumwolltuch abwischen.

Fertich!


----------



## ankaro (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Ok also ich kann auf deinem zuletzt reingestellten Foto nicht alt zu viel erkennen,
also wie tief das ganze ist, jedoch gibt es ein kleines Wundermittel womit kleine Kratzer wie sie auch aufem Handy display oder auf anderen Gebrauchsgegenständen zu finden sind.
Das ganze nennt sich 
*Displex Display Polish*

So ich stelle einfach mal die Beschreibung eines Anbieters rein....
Die Kunststoff-Abdeckungen über den Displays von MP3-Playern, Mobiltelefonen und tragbaren Spielkonsolen etc.. *verkratzen sehr leicht. *Das trübt den Blick und die Freude an Ihrem wertvollen Gerät. [das stimmt wohl, auch bei schönen Angelruten]

Dabei werden die Kanten der Kratzspuren abgerundet und die Vertiefung des Katzers mit dem Eigenmaterial des Kunststoffes/Glasses aufgefüllt. So wird das Display wieder schön *glatt und glänzend.*

*<Naja es ist ja eigentlich für Handydispalys aber bei mir hat es an einer Spinnrute auch ganz gut gefunzt.*
*Jeoch ist es auch  für 5g Innhalt mit 5€ ganz schön teuer.*
*Reicht jedoch für einige kleineren Kratzer *

*hoffe ich konnte helfen^^*


----------



## Rosi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Moin raabj, das finde ich anständig von dir, wenn du mit einer ordentlichen Rute zum Angeln los ziehst. Wie sieht denn das aus, wenn da überall Kratzer drin sind? Kann man die Fische doch nicht beeindrucken mit. Geschmeidig glänzen muß dat. Hast du auch immer ein sauberes Tuch für die Drillinge dabei?


----------



## Fanne (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*



ankaro schrieb:


> Ok also ich kann auf deinem zuletzt reingestellten Foto nicht alt zu viel erkennen,
> also wie tief das ganze ist, jedoch gibt es ein kleines Wundermittel womit kleine Kratzer wie sie auch aufem Handy display oder auf anderen Gebrauchsgegenständen zu finden sind.
> Das ganze nennt sich
> *Displex Display Polish*
> ...





das ist doch alles mumpitz und geldmache ! 5 gramm für 5 euro ?

naja wer sowas uneffektives kauft  ist selber schuld !

machs wie oben beschrieben , bisschen autopolitur und feddisch ! 

oder  noch besser  geh zum kaugummiautomat um die ecke 

zieh dir so nen gum  da sind meist aufkleber bei, und kleb dir nen aufkleber von nen wrestlingstar drüber:vik:


----------



## raabj (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

hi

also ich habs mal mit der poliermittel versucht. Also die kratzer sind nicht weg |kopfkrat. Aber von der optik und der versiegelung denke ich das mans akzeptiernen kann  bzw muss.

an alle die sich die mühe und vor allem die Geduld genommen haben sich damit zu beschäftigen EIN FETTES DANKE. #6


----------



## Magnumwerfer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kratzer in der Rute*

Solange du die Kratzer nicht ausschleifst, behälst Du sie auch.


----------

